# Conical Fermenter < $50



## berazafi (21/9/06)

http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/phpBB2/vi...asc&start=0



Looks like a melbourne guy did this, but doesnt like us so posted on one of the US forums


----------



## Bobby (21/9/06)

meh, i dont see the benifet of conical fermenters.


----------



## Paul H (21/9/06)

Bobby said:


> meh, i dont see the benifet of clonical fermenters.



Is that clonical or colonical?


----------



## bugwan (21/9/06)

Bobby said:


> meh, i dont see the benifet of conical fermenters.



My understanding is that the benefit derives from a potential for single-vessel First and Secondary fermentation/CCing.

You can allow the yeast cake to settle after first fermentation, then remove the yeast cake (without upsetting the brew) and begin secondary fermentation or cold conditioning in the same vessel. At least, that's what I would attempt with such a fermenter.

Dissent welcome!


----------



## berazafi (21/9/06)

bugwan said:


> Bobby said:
> 
> 
> > meh, i dont see the benifet of conical fermenters.
> ...





And collect yeast etc etc


----------



## facter (21/9/06)

berazafi said:


> bugwan said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby said:
> ...




Yeah, but after reading through those pages thats not what this one does at all - you cant remove the yeast? 

Or maybe you'd remove it by attraching a drain at the bottom and letting the pressure remove it and gunk it out?


Im with the guy on page 3 - I cant see the advantage of it if you cant remove the yeast from it to let it stay in secondary....amybe with a few modifications it would be able to dot hat though, but never having even seena conical i have no diea how you'd do that.


----------



## berazafi (21/9/06)

Didnt it have a tap at the bottom and a racking port at the side


----------



## Plastic Man (21/9/06)

What a brilliant idea !!!!!!!!

So simple - so cheap.


----------



## bugwan (21/9/06)

berazafi said:


> Didnt it have a tap at the bottom and a racking port at the side



Yes it did. You can remove the yeasties using the bottom tap.

In contrast, the Grain and Grape plastic conical is quite a piece of engineering - with a bulb at the base for collecting yeast and racking tap above that for....well, racking!

I'm quite inspired by the original post though, I have been racking (no puns) my brains for an easy way to construct a conical for a while (I love the concept, not the price) - this just may be it.


----------



## Busboy (21/9/06)

The pictures clearly show the tap at the bottom and the side racking port. Looks the "duck nuts" to me!


----------



## James Squire (21/9/06)

facter said:


> Im with the guy on page 3 - I cant see the advantage of it if you cant remove the yeast from it to let it stay in secondary....amybe with a few modifications it would be able to dot hat though, but never having even seena conical i have no diea how you'd do that.



You definately can remove the yeast. As has been mentioned the two tap setup is designed for such reasons, top for racking and bottom for trub removal.

The comments from the brewer on page 3 whilst being valid were misinformed. He was assuming that the trub shown in the photo's was all of the yeast cake. Yet, as was explained by the conical dude, he had already removed yeast a few times during the ferment and the trub shown in the photo had dropped out of the clearing beer since the previous draining. He thinks it will take time using it to get the hang of when to stop draining so to not loose too much precious beer!

I think it's a great idea and worth a thorough testing... PistolPatch... where are you?!? h34r:  

Cheers and beers,

JS


----------



## bigfridge (21/9/06)

Plastic Man said:


> What a brilliant idea !!!!!!!!
> 
> So simple - so cheap.



So difficult to sanitise !

All those joins and threads scare me :unsure: 

Keep it simple.


----------



## PistolPatch (21/9/06)

LOL JS! Surely it's someone elses turn for testing?  

I must say that this one has way too many parts for a guy like me and it looks way too scary on the sanitisation front. Sometimes, I also wonder whether the time and travel you put into finding the bits to make something cheap actually does turn out cheap!

I always like people thinking like this though. Look what your, 'All In One Brewery.' thread lead to!

I'm also a little bit into things that will do 2 or more brewing jobs and last a very long time that way expense can be of lesser consideration. 

For example, I've been fantasising for a while now on a SS kettle that could also act as a fermenter etc - an extension of single vessel brewing. Currently, I think this is a pretty stupid and impractical idea but I'll still have a play around with it as I can't, as yet, see a single reason why it can't be done apart from expense.

As most of us brewers only brew once or twice a fortnight, I just thought it would be nice if all could be done in one vessel. Anyway that's my latest fantasy!

Cheers
PP


----------



## Plastic Man (22/9/06)

I don't think it woudl be too hard to sanitise. It all comes apart - so pull it apart, put all the bits in a 25l bucket of napisan overnight, rinse, put back together and wack a couple of litres of no rinse sanitiser in there and shake around then let it run out both valves. 

?????


----------



## Batz (22/9/06)

Plastic Man said:


> I don't think it woudl be too hard to sanitise. It all comes apart - so pull it apart, put all the bits in a 25l bucket of napisan overnight, rinse, put back together and wack a couple of litres of no rinse sanitiser in there and shake around then let it run out both valves.
> 
> ?????




Spot on Plastic Man
I can't see a problem either,good cleaning and sanitiser practice and your fine.
I'll like one

Batz


----------



## devo (22/9/06)

can someone please post some pic's? my works proxy server is blocking the link.


----------



## bugwan (22/9/06)

devo said:


> can someone please post some pic's? my works proxy server is blocking the link.



No Worries Devo...

I'd just better make sure that the original author is credited... "Thirsty Boy" from thebrewingnetwork.com

Original topic here: http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/phpBB2/vi...asc&start=0









Then...


----------



## devo (22/9/06)

cool, thanx 4 that.

Oh it's a DIY job, 1 x large funnel and some plastic buckets.

I might attempt to make one myself.


----------



## Ash in Perth (22/9/06)

maybe a food grade sealant could be used instead of the o-rings. if it is done right, it will be just like a normal fermenter to sanitize.

It would be worth investing in a butterfly valve for the bottom, rather than a ball valve.

Ash


----------



## bugwan (22/9/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> maybe a food grade sealant could be used instead of the o-rings. if it is done right, it will be just like a normal fermenter to sanitize.
> 
> It would be worth investing in a butterfly valve for the bottom, rather than a ball valve.
> 
> Ash



Good suggestion on the sealant Ash. As long as it was done properly, you could indeed end up with a pretty decent fermenter.

I presume the butterfly valve is more sanitary? I know they're used in commercial brewing/food production practices.


----------



## Batz (22/9/06)

So where do we get some nice big funnels?

Batz


----------



## Borret (22/9/06)

I believe he got them from this place..

Winequip

Brent


----------



## Ash in Perth (22/9/06)

yeh butterfly valves are better for that kind of tihng because they do not trap a small amount within the valve between openings. they are more expensive (not sure how much) but would benificial


----------



## ausdb (22/9/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> yeh butterfly valves are better for that kind of tihng because they do not trap a small amount within the valve between openings. they are more expensive (not sure how much) but would benificial



A crap load more expensive for sanitary butterfly valves, check out geordi's prices
http://www.geordi.com.au/Products45.htm


----------



## Batz (23/9/06)

Borret said:


> I believe he got them from this place..
> 
> Winequip
> 
> Brent




Cheers Brent
I'll check-out a couple of plastic joints first.
I think these are a great idea,I am going to make up a couple straight off  

Batz


----------



## johnno (23/9/06)

I also think this is a great idea.
As Thirsty Boy has done a brew in one with no problems it seems that the concept is fine.

Good on him for trying it out and giving brewers a cheap option for a conical fermenter.

cheers
johnno


----------



## andy123 (4/2/10)

Will someone nominate Thirstyboy for a Nobel.I'm getting my tape measure and visiting the LHBS tomarrow.Andy


----------



## Fents (4/2/10)

epic bump from 2006 andy!


----------



## komodo (4/2/10)

Musta used one of these bad boys


----------



## MarkBastard (4/2/10)

Awesome bump indeed. Thirsty Boy obviously wasn't even here at the time?

TB are you still using it?


----------



## yardy (4/2/10)

Komodo said:


> Musta used one of these bad boys



been on the builds of 2 of these, slightly bigger though, anyway..back to the conicals..


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/2/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Awesome bump indeed. Thirsty Boy obviously wasn't even here at the time?
> 
> TB are you still using it?



nah, only used it a few times - dont much need the conical thing. And it was too small, only good for a 17 or so litre brew if I recall. Worked fine, and if you could find 25L buckets rather than 20, you could make it big enough and the seal would be tighter etc.

O-rings used on purpose instead of sealant - specifically so it could be broken down and properly sanitised. I've seen too much mold growing under silicone to trust that stuff.

Mainly made it as a bit of a lark

TB


----------

